# Case Hygrometers



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I've been searching for this off and on at the AGF search engine ever since i read the post and finally found it.Some very nice dial hygrometers you can stick in you're case.
Klockit Search - Search Results for hygrometer
I plan on buying a couple of these and velcro'ing them in my guitar cases to keep track of the levels.
The 12th fret sells these with a dial for humidity levels of what an acoustic guitar should be at,their nice but a little pricey if you have more than a couple of guitars to look after.
I like these ones,they add a little bit of class to a case.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Just remember that first you have to make sure they are calibrated and I do believe they recently had that at AGF on how to calibrate them.Ship


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Right you are ship,i saved it to my favorites 
How to Calibrate a Hygrometer - Supplies Needed


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

*all excited...*

..and i find out they don't take paypal:sport-smiley-002:
Can anyone recommend a website that sells these without having to use a credit card,preferably in Canada?I don't trust the things.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Re: Credit Cards.
I have a credit card with a very very low limit that I can use for small purchases like this on the internet. I don't worry any more.  Oh, and you can trust the 12th Fret.


----------

